# Problem Installing graphviz



## Bicker (May 12, 2013)

I'm having problems installing Graphviz but no matter what I do I keep getting this error and I am out of ideas on how to solve this?

Many thanks in advance


```
===>>> graphics/graphviz >> textproc/libxml (155/155)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/textproc/libxml

        ===>>> This port is marked DEPRECATED
        ===>>> Last release in 2002, unsupported by developers


        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               DEPRECATED line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for textproc/libxml failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
===>>> Exiting
```


----------



## fonz (May 13, 2013)

Have you updated your ports tree lately?


----------



## Bicker (May 13, 2013)

Yep did it yesterday[red].[/red]


----------



## fonz (May 13, 2013)

Bicker said:
			
		

> Yep did it yesterday[red].[/red]


How did you do that? I just updated my tree and graphics/graphviz lists textproc/libxml2, not its deprecated predecessor textproc/libxml.


----------



## Bicker (May 13, 2013)

I *am* just running another update now*,* it could just be patch*ed* since I updated my tree.


----------



## Bicker (May 13, 2013)

Nope*,* no luck*,* same error*.* I manually installed libxml2 myself and that didn't work either*.*

(I'm on 9.1-RELEASE branch*.*)


----------



## fonz (May 13, 2013)

So I'll ask again: how (i.e. what command(s)) did you update your ports tree?


----------



## Bicker (May 13, 2013)

Ok, my apologies I misread your post: I ran `portsnap fetch extract update`.


----------



## fonz (May 13, 2013)

Bicker said:
			
		

> I ran `portsnap fetch extract update`.


The extract command is only needed after the first time you've used fetch (typically done shortly after having initially installed the system). In other words: the first time do `# portsnap fetch extract`, every time thereafter do `# portsnap fetch update` instead.

After that, please post the output of the following:
`# cd /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz`
`# make all-depends-list | grep xml`


----------



## Bicker (May 13, 2013)

My apologies for style/SPAG errors.

Here is the output you requested:

```
# cd /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz
# make all-dependends-list | grep xml
make: don't know how to make all-dependends-list. Stop
# make all-depends-list | grep xml
AH00557: httpd: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for Ed-Free-BSD
AH00558: httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
/usr/ports/textproc/libxml
/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
/usr/ports/textproc/qt4-xml
/usr/ports/textproc/xmlcatmgr
/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2
/usr/ports/textproc/xmlto
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-xml
/usr/ports/textproc/qt4-xmlpatterns
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-xml-430
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-xml-440
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-xml-450
/usr/ports/textproc/xmlcharent
```

I know what's causing the Apache issues, it's on my list to do once I've got everything I need installed.


----------



## call-151 (May 13, 2013)

Encountered the same error. Solved this by:
`# /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz`
`# make config`

Remove SMYRNA.


----------



## fonz (May 13, 2013)

call-151 said:
			
		

> Remove SMYRNA


The only dependencies I found were:

```
[cmd=#]make all-depends-list | grep xml[/cmd]
/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2
```
So I already suspected it had to be one of the options. Thanks for pointing out which one.


----------



## Bicker (May 13, 2013)

*That got it*

Yes, that did seem to be the cause.

Many thanks.


----------

